# manfrotto circ polarising filters opinions?



## gshocked (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Had anyone used manfrotto circular polarizing filters?
What are they like?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 15, 2014)

Manfrotto makes filters? ??? 

Seems like they're only available in Australia.


----------



## gshocked (Apr 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Manfrotto makes filters? ???
> 
> Seems like they're only available in Australia.




From what I've found out Manfrotto launched these lens filter in Australia last September/October.
Maybe they're trailing here to see if they have any traction. The Professional range are priced very well compared to Hoya HD. All honestly aren't you paying for name with Hoya - especially the HD?

This is their range:
http://www.manfrottofilters.com.au/comparison-chart/


----------

